# Anyone got some stock exhast for sale??



## j_brujah2003 (May 25, 2007)

I was looking for the stock exhaust for my 06 goat. Someone has put some 3" on mine with diff cats, an x pipe, and flowmaster 40 series. I am afraid to take my car in too get warranty work done with this setup on it. Would be willing too make a trade. I can take some pics if you would like..


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*exhaust*

I would not worry about warranty problems. If you are having trouble with your exhaust THEN you might have a problem. I have had a lot of changes done to my car and I took it in one time when I felt some vibration in it, I had a full exhaust, CAM, Cold air intake and other items. The vibration was a loose Motor mount and the fixed it under warranty


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The only part of the exhaust you should have concerns about are the cats. If it was strictly a catback system you wouldn't have any thing to worry about. But since the cats are a critical part of emission system the dealership may create some BS story to deny your warranty. But like LOWET said, if the warranty work you're getting performed was not due to the exhaust then you have nothing to worry about. Good luck!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Maybe*

Thinkin' maybe by spring time purcashing the Corsa Sport Cat Back system with the pro 4" TIps. I could salvage my stock exhaust system. '06 GTO. My goat only has 970miles on her now. I would just give it to ya if I decide to make the change.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have the stock exhaust for my car i replaced the headers also and did cat delete i would be more than happy to get rid of the stock stuff in the attic 06 gto


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

There is nothing to worry about concerning warranty issues except for the exhaust warranty, which obviously will not be honored with an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

you can take mine after fri the 21st, im putting kooks LT, kook off road mids, and bassani cat back


----------



## IOUNIX (Nov 18, 2004)

j_brujah2003 said:


> I was looking for the stock exhaust for my 06 goat. Someone has put some 3" on mine with diff cats, an x pipe, and flowmaster 40 series. I am afraid to take my car in too get warranty work done with this setup on it. Would be willing too make a trade. I can take some pics if you would like..


*I have a complete 06 exhaust system in two boxes that I will trade anytime you like.*


----------



## wyd_trkr (Oct 2, 2005)

j_brujah2003 said:


> I was looking for the stock exhaust for my 06 goat. Someone has put some 3" on mine with diff cats, an x pipe, and flowmaster 40 series. I am afraid to take my car in too get warranty work done with this setup on it. Would be willing too make a trade. I can take some pics if you would like..


I have my 05 GTO complete exhaust system for sale. Check out the link attached and let me know if you are interested, as I live in South Florida, but I cannot ship it, you will have to come and pick it up. Hope this helps.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/05-gto-complete-exhaust-system-sale-15212/#post136985


----------

